# Thank you people!



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

First of all, I would like to express my deepest gratitude to everyone whose invaluable inputs have saved me substantial amount of $. Reducing the liability coverage and searching for the option to pay by mile have diminished significantly the cost of keeping a soon-to-be garaged car. As for increasing the deductible, the difference in premium is no longer night and day when the deductible exceeds $1000.

Since my sister will add minimal miles (perhaps a mile or two a month just to keep the engine 'active'), basically I will only be paying the base premium averaging $50 / mo for the car that I don't drive. The same liability and uninsured motorist coverage apply to my older car that I will use for relocation. My insurance bill for both cars combined is expected to be ~$80 / mo.










Thank you again! I am so thrilled to paying less than $100 / mo for the first time. You people have made this happen! Love you all!! Stay safe!

Jessica


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, I would like to express my deepest gratitude to everyone whose invaluable inputs have saved me substantial amount of $. Reducing the liability coverage and searching for the option to pay by mile have diminished significantly the cost of keeping a soon-to-be garaged car. As for increasing the deductible, the difference in premium is no longer night and day when the deductible exceeds $1000.
> 
> Since my sister will add minimal miles (perhaps a mile or two a month just to keep the engine 'active'), basically I will only be paying the base premium averaging $50 / mo for the car that I don't drive. The same liability and uninsured motorist coverage apply to my older car that I will use for relocation. My insurance bill for both cars combined is expected to be ~$80 / mo.
> 
> ...


In my opinion a mile or two a month is bad unless she really warms it up. You might not even replace the energy that you burned in the battery just start the vehicle.

When my son was gone for a year about every 10-14 days I took a decent drive. 5-7 miles to a friends, let it sit running and back.

I got the car nice and warmed up, cycled all the windows up and down and used the heat and air conditioning.

Also started off with a full tank but as it went down topped off non-ethanol fuel that does not gum up.

I would fill it with non-ethanol gas before I left and top off with it until your home doing steady driving.


----------

